
Modules cause more JavaScript fatigue - innerspirit
https://medium.com/front-end-hacking/the-other-kind-of-javascript-fatigue-afa8a99ff594
======
IX_Hispana
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=the%20other%20kind%20of%20java...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=the%20other%20kind%20of%20javascript%20fatigue&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story).

Please stop. This spam is giving me more fatigue than JavaScript ever did.

